# Peak flow meter



## kmillsaps (May 7, 2009)

I need your help! What is your office charging for 94150(peak flow meter) and what kind of reimbursment are you getting?

Karen Millsaps


----------



## EARREYGUE (May 7, 2009)

I know we bill $25.00 ,but I dont see our reimbursement. On the Blue Shield Website they cover at $27.62, Blue Cross Website says $20.59, and Medi-cal  $5.57.Sorry this is all the info I have.


----------



## kmillsaps (May 7, 2009)

Thank you for responsing so quickly, that is exactly what I needed.


----------



## kmillsaps (May 7, 2009)

What kind of meter do you use and do you use disposal ones? 

Karen Millsaps, cpc


----------



## hgarrett113 (May 28, 2009)

Would the code or reimbursement be different depending on the type of meter the office uses?

Hollie Garrett, CPC


----------



## msmith102 (Jul 9, 2009)

Per CPT Assist April 1999 page 11, a Peak Flow is considered part of the E/M and is not separately billable.


----------



## halebill (Jul 10, 2009)

...just like a pulse ox.


----------

